# were to shot a crow



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

once in awhile a crow will land in my trees I was wondering if a head shot ar a chest shot would be required my gun is a rws 34 800 fps 22cal

pellets?????


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

i always go for head shots there more challenging and more satisfing if you get embut i dont think it would matter with that gun


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

you can shot them in the chest foir a kill shot or you can shoot there wing and brake it down then pop them in the head


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Body or head shot will do the trick but if I were the one behind the scope I'd go for a head shot because it is more remarding and shouldn't be a problems as crows don't bob their heads around very much like little black birds sometimes do.

:beer:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

use the tipless predators. those things kick booty

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------

